

New Neuroscientific Evidence For Benefits Of Spaced Versus Massed Learning - tokenadult
http://www.bmedreport.com/archives/29185

======
hollerith
It's not just scientific evidence: it's neuroscientific evidence!

------
ISeemToBeAVerb
If you're just interested in the takeaway from this article, here it is:
spaced repetition works. We've known that it works for a long time.

If you want to use this in your learning endeavors, I recommend checking out
Anki, an open source flash card tool that uses spaced repetition.

~~~
JosephHatfield
+1 for recommending Anki; it's a fantastic tool for learning new subjects as
long you can find a well-prepared deck. :)

~~~
ISeemToBeAVerb
I agree that some decks are a bit messy. I usually just make my own. It
doesn't take that long, and I figure it's a good excuse to review and distill
the information anyhow.

